# Extreme Peptides dot com



## coltmc4545 (Jul 13, 2014)

So as a lot of you know, I've used Extreme peptides for many years. I've recommended them in countless threads on numerous boards over the years. They've always had good products and I've always been happy. Until now. I picked up some stane from them last month. I started a cycle a few weeks ago of test dbol deca and I bumped my dose up of the stane from what I usually take on a cruise. The other morning I woke up with 2 painful lumps under my left nipple. I IMMEDIETELY took another 25mg that morning and another 25mg that night just for good measure. Woke up yesterday, lumps were still a little sore.

So I emailed Extreme peptides and told them that they can look at my account and see I've been a consistent loyal customer for years, have recommended them to numerous people, and I've never once had an issue or emailed them about anything. I got a response this morning that they are refunding my money but also banning my account from any future orders since these are for "research" only. So after all of these years, countless referals on top of the many orders I've placed myself, I'm banned. Not real happy and expressed that in another email I sent back to them. I also let them know that I would be letting everyone know on the forums to stay away from them.

Being around awhile, I understand with any sort of chemicals, whether research products or even AAS, quality shit happens. I've always been the type to address the issue with the company/lab first and let them handle it first. If they handle it, I never bash them or even say a word to anyone about the issue. But if you act like an asshole, then everyone's going to know about your shit product and service. Anyways, kind of aggravated as I've always been happy with extreme peptides. They're my go to for anything. Just wanted everyone to know, stay away.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 13, 2014)

That is a bullshit way to handle the issue on their end. Thanks for sharing.
 I won't use them.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 13, 2014)

That really does suck man. Sorry to hear that. I figure they are trying to cover their own ass though. I know several websites that explicitly list that they will end your account after a refund. And not sure what you said in the email to them, but those chemicals are not meant for humans under any circumstances. Regardless, if the product was not up to par quality wise then by all means I would agree in staying away from extreme peptides.  

-babyhulk


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 13, 2014)

Yea that's kinda fukked up. Go and blast them on every Damm forum u can. Fukk em


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jul 13, 2014)

Total horse shit....


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 13, 2014)

Cocks*ckers.. That's what you get for being a loyal customer, huh? **** em.. Sucks coz I got some of their Stane laying around as well.. 


Supposedly GWP is g2g at least according to fellow bros here.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update Colt...I was just about to order.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 13, 2014)

Dam that blows I miss the good ol' days


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jul 13, 2014)

I too stick with what works, but when they become azzholes because their product isn't working, time to move on.  

There are plenty of good ones out there.

I like the small mom and pop shops because they seem to care about you...your not one of 1000 orders.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 13, 2014)

damn. sucks man. I too had some bad stane from them before and went back to GWP. Ive only used them 3x but the other 2 were great. ill be sure and stay away. thanks for the headsup


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 13, 2014)

They use to be the shit, only had 1 out of a half dozen AIs turn out to be bunk, which isn't bad considering the price. But customer service like that is just bad for business. Fucck them


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if you'd said "your rat" woke-up with a painful lump under his nipple if they'd have reacted any differently? This might be one of those "Letter of the Law" situations where even though they damn well know their primary market is people who are ingesting their chems they still have to front in order to avoid getting shut-down.

Still sucks, Bro. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Maximpeptides (Aug 2, 2014)

If your "rats' want to research (to show that the mom and pop companies rock!)  shoot me a email and ill let you run a log, info@maximpeptide.com


----------



## goodfella (Aug 2, 2014)

Maximpeptides said:


> If your "rats' want to research (to show that the mom and pop companies rock!)  shoot me a email and ill let you run a log, info@maximpeptide.com



You have a pm


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2014)

Maximpeptides said:


> If your "rats' want to research (to show that the mom and pop companies rock!)  shoot me a email and ill let you run a log, info@maximpeptide.com



Eh I'm really not a log kind of guy. I'm not an accept free stuff kind of guy either. Thanks for the offer though but maybe one of the other guys would be better suited.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Aug 2, 2014)

That really blows. They could have done a search on your board name with their company name and found what a good customer you've been. Short sighted on their part. They will surely see a drop off in sales after a review like this.  I've been pretty happy with GWP though their stane is the worse I've ever tasted.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 2, 2014)

Colt, bro that fukin shitty on their part. Best to just cut ties. Thanks for bringing it to the boards attention.  In this "new business atmosphere"  customer is really gone to shitter, in a lot of industry.  Sad thing is that is what makes and breaks a business.  I have never dealt with them, i because i respect your opinion on the board, i wont be dealing with them ever.


----------



## moparmuscle (Aug 2, 2014)

I read part of the disclosure that comes  with the some peps for the first time this wk. It said the same thing and that if it was discovered a buyer was not a researcher that they would contact the authorities with your information. Its a CYA thing. When I've emailed about bad or low dose stuff for my "rats" in the past with chem companies  in the past ive always kept it to just a discussion about how "testing" had shown it to be underdosed with no mention of human or personal use. Seems to have worked for refunds or replacements so far without causing them to become all CYA and paranoid


----------



## moparmuscle (Aug 2, 2014)

That said I will stick with geo pep amd great white


----------



## Fsuphisig (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Radical1 (Aug 6, 2014)

pretty sure my most resent order of liquid adex from them was bunk... sucks because ive used them and recommended them in the past and never had an issue....


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 8, 2014)

That sucks to hear. They have good clen. And cheep too


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2014)

moparmuscle said:


> That said I will stick with geo pep amd great white




Geo sucks dick imo


----------



## thqmas (Mar 14, 2016)

Dude, if you read the terms on their site, it clearly stats:

"All users of ********** are required to fully understand that any communication which leads us to believe that you will use these products in a manner other than that which they are intended will result in a refusal to sell alert being emailed to you all collected information will be added to our internal "banned" database which every order is checked against. We will absolutely under no circumstances tolerate the misuse of ************* or the products contained/sold herein."

You can't blame a business for covering its ass.

This operation feeds ppl and their children. Why will someone jeopardize himself and his family for one user? It's better to lose a costumer than a chance to lose a business, being fined, or even imprisoned. You can't blame them for taking care of their own.

+ They clearly stated that this will happen in the terms on the site.

For all they know, you can be the feds or something. The fact that you are a loyal costumer doesn't make any difference, because you have investigations on this kind of operations for years.

I understand how you feel, and I'm sure I would of felt the same, but lets use here some critical thinking.

You just had to play the "My lab rat had...." game, that's all.

(Sorry dude, I know this is not what you want to hear).


----------



## anewguy (Mar 14, 2016)

lol a year and a half later.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes... and I'm proud of it!


----------

